#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT des rechten Knies übersetzen >

## mropa

Hallo, 
ich habe Schmerzen im rechten Knie, wenn ich längere Zeit (>10-15 Minuten) laufe. Ansonsten habe ich keine Schmerzen beim Gehen/Treppen steigen/Fahrrad fahren etc. 
Ich habe meinen MRT-Befund einmal in zwei Teile geteilt. Der erste Teil sollten positive Nachrichten sein, der zweite Teil evtl. Probleme. *Positiv*:
- Kreuzbänder intakt, ebenso die Kollateralbänder
- Kein Hinweis auf eine Stressfraktur.
- Lig. patellae und distale Quadrizepssehne intakt.
- Kein Hinweis auf einen freien Gelenkkörper  *Negativ*:
- Diskreter Erguss, keine Baker-Zyste
- Der Innenmeniskus zeigt diskrete basisnahe Unregelmäßigkeiten an der tibialen Oberfläche der Pars intermdia; Außenmeniskus intakt
- Kantennahe Knorpelausdünnung am medialen und lateralen Tibiaplateau.
- Am medialen Femurcondylus ganz flaues Knochenmarködem nicht nur subchondral, ganz angedeutetes Knochenmarködem aber auch am lateralen Tibiakopf (jeweils als Rudimentärform einer transitorischen Osteoporose zu werten).
- Mäßige Dysplasie von Patella und Gleitlager, dabei finden sich Knorpelarrosionen v.a. an der medialen Patellafacette. 
Es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand den Text (oder auch nur die negativen Punkte) in für einen Laien verständliche Sprache übersetzen kann. 
Falls es Fragen gibt, oder ich einige Begriffe falsch abgetippt habe, einfach melden  :Zwinker: . 
Viele Grüße

----------


## josie

Hallo Mropa!
-Du hast einen leichten Erguß im Knie
-Der Innenmeniskus zeit leichte Oberflächenunregelmäßigkeiten, der Außenmeniskus ist in Ordnung.
-in der mitte und am seitlichen Tibiaplateau (Schienbein) ist der Knorpel am Rand geschädigt/reduziert
-am mittleren Femurconylus/Oberschenkelknochen befindet sich ein Knochenmarködem, das auch am seitl. Tibiakopf zu finden ist.
In diesem Befund sind vermutlich deine Hauptprobleme zu finden, das kannst Du in folgendem Link nachlesen, oberstes Gebot ist Ruhe, kein Sport!!! Transiente Osteoporose
-mäßige Patelladysplasie- die Kniescheibe verläuft asymetrisch, d.h. es kommt zu Knorpelschäden am Knorpel der Kniescheibe
LG Josie

----------


## mropa

Hallo josie, 
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Übersetzung! 
Der Befund von oben mehr als ein Jahr alt. In der Zwischenzeit bin ich  manchmal Fahrrad gefahren, die Schmerzen beim Laufen bestehen weiterhin. 
Kannst du mir vielleicht auch konkret erklären, wie die obigen Probleme normalerweise therapiert werden? Hilft Physiotherapie, beziehungsweise ist damit zu rechnen, dass ich wieder schmerzfrei Laufen/Fußball spielen kann? 
LG mropa

----------


## josie

Hallo Mropa!  

> Kannst du mir vielleicht auch konkret erklären, wie die obigen Probleme  normalerweise therapiert werden? Hilft Physiotherapie, beziehungsweise  ist damit zu rechnen, dass ich wieder schmerzfrei Laufen/Fußball spielen  kann?

 Am wichtigsten ist die Entlastung des Gelenkes, das steht an oberster Stelle. Desweiteren können NSAR wie z.B. Ibuprofen oder Voltaren hilfreich sein.
Du solltest von einem Zeitrahmen von 6 Monaten ausgehen, wo Du auch auf Sport verzichten solltest, wenn es nicht ganz ausgeheilt ist, kommt es gleich wieder zu einem Ödem. 
Zusätzlich kann eine Behandlung mit Bisphosphonaten hilfreich sein;  werden sie intravenös gegeben, also in Form von Infusionen, so führt das  zu einem schnellen Nachlassen der Beschwerden.
Zu Bisphophonaten kannst Du hier etwas nachlesen: Bisphosphonate: Medikamente, Wirkstoffe, Anwendungsgebiete, Wirkung - Onmeda: Medizin & Gesundheit 
Außerdem sollte man tgl.1000 mg Calcium und 800 - 1000 IE Vitamin D einnehmen.   

> Der Befund von oben mehr als ein Jahr alt. In der Zwischenzeit bin ich   manchmal Fahrrad gefahren, die Schmerzen beim Laufen bestehen weiterhin.

 Wie wurde denn das ganze bisher behandelt?
Du solltest nochmals ein MRT machen lassen und je nach Befund, auch das Fahrradfahren lassen und die Therapie wirklich mal mind. 6 Monate durchziehen. 
Danach erneut ein MRT und erst wenn dieses in Ordnung ist, mit Fahrradfahren und/oder Schwimme wieder anfangen.
LG Josie

----------


## mropa

Ich habe vom Orthopäden 8 Traumeel-Spritzen (2 pro Woche über 4 Wochen) bekommen. Nachdem ich keine Besserung festgestellt habe, habe ich die Therapie abgebrochen. Dieser Orthopäde meinte auch, dass Fahrrad fahren gut fürs Knie ist. Deshalb bin ich einigermaßen regelmäßig (~2x45 Minuten pro Woche) Fahrrad gefahren, was auch völlig schmerzfrei möglich ist. 
Ein paar Monate nach Therapieabbruch habe ich mir bei einem weiteren Orthopäden eine Zweitmeinung (auf Grundlage des bestehenden MRT-Befunds) eingeholt, der (grob zusammengefasst) meinte, dass mit dem Knie alles in Ordnung sein sollte und ich keine Schmerzen haben dürfte. 
LG mropa

----------


## josie

Hallo Mropa!  

> Dieser Orthopäde meinte auch, dass Fahrrad fahren gut fürs Knie ist.

 Fahrradfahren ist bei einer Knieverletzung sicher nicht schlecht, wenn man wieder mit Muskelaufbau beginnt, z.B. nach einer Arthroskopie, aber es kommt halt auf die Diagnose an. Bei deiner Diagnose ist erstmal Ruhigstellung wichtig und wenn dann mittels MRT nachgewiesen ist, daß die Osteoporose weg ist, dann kann es losgehen.
Alles was ich bisher gelesen habe geht in diese Richtung, Entlastung, bis mittels MRT festgestellt ist, daß das die Transiente Osteoporose nicht mehr nachweisbar ist. Hallo! Bei mir wurde eine transitorische Osteop... - JustAnswer   

> Ein paar Monate nach Therapieabbruch habe ich mir bei einem weiteren  Orthopäden eine Zweitmeinung (auf Grundlage des bestehenden MRT-Befunds)  eingeholt, der (grob zusammengefasst) meinte, dass mit dem Knie alles  in Ordnung sein sollte und ich keine Schmerzen haben dürfte.

 Wenn alles in Ordnung wäre, dann hättest Du ja keine Beschwerden mehr! Das Problem ist, daß es sich um ein nicht so häufiges Krankheitsbild handelt und anscheinend bei dem ein oder anderen Arzt im Kopf nicht präsent ist, sonst kann ich mir solche Aussagen nicht erklären. 
Außerdem kommt er zu dieser Aussage, ohne eine MRT-Kontrolle zu machen, MRT-Kontrollen sind aber notwendig, alle 6-8 Wo, bis die Beschwerden weg sind und das MRT-Bild in Ordnung ist.
LG Josie

----------


## mropa

Hallo Josie,  
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung!  
Ich werde versuchen, möglichst bald einen Termin bei einem weiteren Orthopäden zu vereinbaren und melde mich danach nochmal. 
LG mropa

----------

